

Google asks FTC and Department of Justice to investigate 'patent privateering' - samspenc
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/5/4187914/google-asks-ftc-and-doj-to-investigate-patent-privateering

======
nonamegiven
"Google has taken aim at the companies who sell off their patents so they can
be used in lawsuits."

Yeah, it's so much better when you can buy a whole company for the contained
patents.

